# Trailering your ATV



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

On these cold winter mornings while trailering your atv do you guys take any extra precautions to protect your batteries against the cold. From what I understand, a very cold battery is not a good thing once you reach your destination.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

That always scares me. 

Of course I always have the battery tender on mine,, but I also warm it up before I leave in the morning for a trip, at least let it run a good 5 or 10 minutes, just to be sure.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

A very cold battery is not a good thing period. Not just in your quad but anything. 

- I would make sure it is fully charged before you leave. 
- If not used often a trickle charger is a great thing and are inexpensive. 
- A fully charged jump pack is good to take along for quad and tow vehicle.


You could take the battery out and put it in the car with you to keep it warm ? But, then you run the risk of it tipping over. Plus have to screw around with hooking it back up in the bitter cold (no thanks).


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

The suggestion of having a jump box on hand and using a tender are good ideas. Not sure how far your going but I've trailered snowmobiles all over the state and never had a issue with a good battery going bad.


----------

